# Mad Dog Mattis Quotes



## Kat (Dec 3, 2016)

WOW @ him. Love it.
(don't know if I put this in the correct place)


----------



## TheOldSchool (Dec 3, 2016)

Yes our soldiers will be fighting and dying in glorious battle soon.  It will be amazing. Go Trump!


----------



## Kat (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 3, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Yes our soldiers will be fighting and dying in glorious battle soon.  It will be amazing. Go Trump!




My dad had to. My husband did. I assume you sat on your rear and played chicken. THEY love(d) this country.


----------



## Kat (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## TheOldSchool (Dec 3, 2016)

Where should our soldiers be sent to die first?  Well.. the MIDDLE EAST of course!!!  May they die in glorious battle!  Gooooo Trump!


----------



## Kat (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 3, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Where should our soldiers be sent to die first?  Well.. the MIDDLE EAST of course!!!  May the die in glorious battle!  Gooooo Trump!




It's okay honey bunch. You don't have to.  The real men will protect us.


----------



## Kat (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## TheOldSchool (Dec 3, 2016)

Kat said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Yes our soldiers will be fighting and dying in glorious battle soon.  It will be amazing. Go Trump!
> ...


Thank you for your sacrifice.  I hope when Trump sends other dads and husbands to die, he does it because it will help the country.  And not for the reasons Dubya did.


----------



## Kat (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 3, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...




I do not disagree with that at all.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Dec 3, 2016)

Kat said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Where should our soldiers be sent to die first?  Well.. the MIDDLE EAST of course!!!  May the die in glorious battle!  Gooooo Trump!
> ...


From what?  Anyways I hope Trump convinces congress to vote for their medical bills after he sends them to die in the middle eastern religious madness.


----------



## Kat (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 3, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...




Which is better. Us over there, or them here killing us?  Why don't you just cool it and not troll me? I will discuss, but you're merely trolling. We don't see eye to eye, which is fine, but the trolling is childish.
I don't like or want war. I hope things can be taken care of without it.


----------



## Kat (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Pumpkin Row (Dec 3, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


_Oh, you know... the people that blew up the Trade Towers... the people that run over Americans... stab Americans... attack our embassies... attacked France. I'll keep you in mind the next time I need an example of Liberals who have their head so far up their own rectum that they've forgotten that enemies exist. Need a flash light?_


----------



## Kat (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Pumpkin Row (Dec 3, 2016)

Kat said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


_You mean he's posting as he normally does. He's not on this forum to discuss, he's here to troll._


----------



## Kat (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## cnelsen (Dec 3, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


And what were Dubya's reasons?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Dec 3, 2016)

cnelsen said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


Evil ones.  Wanting to be remembered for killing Muslims.  And for inventing "pre-emptive war" in order to conquer a sovereign nation's oil industry (that ended up benefiting Russia and China the most btw).


----------



## Penelope (Dec 3, 2016)

Kat said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Yes our soldiers will be fighting and dying in glorious battle soon.  It will be amazing. Go Trump!
> ...



What they died?


----------



## Penelope (Dec 3, 2016)

Kat said:


> WOW @ him. Love it.
> (don't know if I put this in the correct place)




So he goes into a foreign land with artillery and they are suppose to lay down for him,

I do believe that is what he is saying. Not a good thing.


----------



## Penelope (Dec 3, 2016)

Kat said:


>



*See I don't want to be  a  hunter or a victim !! Man , this is sick.*


----------



## Penelope (Dec 3, 2016)

Kat said:


>



He is sick.


----------



## Penelope (Dec 3, 2016)

Kat said:


>



What a ill man. He needs help , you too.


----------



## Penelope (Dec 3, 2016)

Kat said:


>




Yup, sick.


----------



## cnelsen (Dec 3, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


It was never about oil. It's cheaper to buy it than wage war for it, and we didn't take it even after waging war for it. But I mean what were the reasons he told us? Evil, yes, Saddam was "evil". Pre-emptive war, yes. What do you think the real reason was? By the standards of evil, we could define our way into war anywhere, anytime. So, why Iraq? It was known the WMD story was bogus. Iraq had nothing to do with 9-11. So why did we haul the mighty American war machine halfway around the world to attack a country that posed no risk to us and had an economy 1/10th the size of Denmark's?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 3, 2016)

Kat said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



You have trolled him with the shaming bit. You are behaving like a 10 year old. The US military is a serious thing.....as is our use of it.  These quotes you love are not serious. 

You are claiming to be a more of a patriot because you like a guy who is thumping his chest...a chest which is made up of brave young men and women. 

Stupid thread. The best military is one that never needs to be used.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 3, 2016)

Kat said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



And....NOBODY is killing us here. Especially nobody who can be defeated by the use of our military. We are safer now than at any time in history. Now is not the time for bullshit bluster.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 3, 2016)

Kat said:


>



When did he say that?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 3, 2016)

Kat said:


>



What? You like that one? Weird.


----------



## Penelope (Dec 3, 2016)

cnelsen said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...




Israel
Kerry accuses Netanyahu of cheerleading 2003 Iraq war


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 3, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > WOW @ him. Love it.
> ...



  Noooo...they're supposed to die.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 3, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



   If you dont fight back you are a perpetual victim.


----------



## Penelope (Dec 3, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



Being from Texas you'd agree with him, and in that case I believe you also have a problem.


----------



## Penelope (Dec 3, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



Fight back, fight back, who is attacking me. I am going to fight back against the GOP , that is for sure, by my mouth and vote.


----------



## Care4all (Dec 3, 2016)

Kat said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Where should our soldiers be sent to die first?  Well.. the MIDDLE EAST of course!!!  May the die in glorious battle!  Gooooo Trump!
> ...


Protect us from what?  What are you going to send them to die for....???


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 3, 2016)

Penelope said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



   My only problem will be gone in 47 days.
And not coincidently it's the start of Americas enemies problems.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 3, 2016)

Penelope said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



  You are weak and ineffective. Carry on....


----------



## Penelope (Dec 3, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



What enemies?


----------



## Penelope (Dec 3, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


And Texans talk big.  Were you in the service, any military background?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 3, 2016)

Penelope said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



  Whats it like going through life with blinders on?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 3, 2016)

Penelope said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



  Nope....there were no wars during my youth.


----------



## Care4all (Dec 3, 2016)

Hopefully congress will not change the LAW that says a military man CAN NOT be Secretary of defense, unless he has at minimum 7 years of separation from the military.....REMEMBER, our founders thought it was CRITICAL that civilians were the heads of our national defense NOT Military....

Mattis retired 3 years ago, he needs 4 more years of separation....  it was 10 years of separation, they have reduced it to 7.

WE HAVE THESE RULES FOR A REASON....


----------



## Penelope (Dec 3, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Please answer my question, ever in the Military?


----------



## Penelope (Dec 3, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Really, when was your youth, I seldom remember a time of no wars, or as you put it " many enemies" ready to strike us at any given time.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 3, 2016)

Care4all said:


> Hopefully congress will not change the LAW that says a military man CAN NOT be Secretary of defense, unless he has at minimum 7 years of separation from the military.....REMEMBER, our founders thought it was CRITICAL that civilians were the heads of our national defense NOT Military....
> 
> Mattis retired 3 years ago, he needs 4 more years of separation....  it was 10 years of separation, they have reduced it to 7.
> 
> WE HAVE THESE RULES FOR A REASON....



    That rule has already been broken.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 3, 2016)

Penelope said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



  Are ya fucken stupid? I already did.


----------



## Care4all (Dec 3, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully congress will not change the LAW that says a military man CAN NOT be Secretary of defense, unless he has at minimum 7 years of separation from the military.....REMEMBER, our founders thought it was CRITICAL that civilians were the heads of our national defense NOT Military....
> ...


Yea, and look how great that turned out.....congress said they would never make another exception.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 3, 2016)

Penelope said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



  The first war after I reached eighteen was the gulf war.
Hardly a reason to join the military. By the time I would have gotten out of basic it was over.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 3, 2016)

Care4all said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



  I guess we'll see.


----------



## Penelope (Dec 3, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



"Americas enemies problems", we can rest assured you would of enlisted if one of these enemies attacked us. That is why we need a military, in case of attack we can fight back.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 3, 2016)

Penelope said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



    We're being attacked on a regular basis.


----------



## Penelope (Dec 3, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I don't think so.  We may have some loon wolf attacks due to what we are doing in the ME, but we reap what we sow. Are we suppose to attack Muslim countries, or Syria and expect no repercussions?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 3, 2016)

Penelope said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



  Maybe you should ask barry?

   You do know that muslims have been killing the infidels for thousands of years right?


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Dec 3, 2016)

Kat said:


>



This is my favorite. I did not enlist to promote social programs. As an infantryman my job was to kill people and break things.


----------



## Decus (Dec 3, 2016)

Mattis seems to be more of a monk (from descriptions of him being akin to a warrior/monk) than a "Mad Dog":

_"Over all, the Mattis in my notes seemed intently focussed on stability, wary of warfare that sought to promote democracy or idealism, sentimental about the independence of the Baltic states, firmly committed to NATO, and unsentimental about Russia."_
......
_"If Mattis is confirmed, there is at least the possibility that the General will move the Trump Administration toward reinforcing peaceful alliances and international stability, and will refuse to allow the Administration’s extremism to influence him."_

Travelling with James Mattis, Donald Trump’s Pick for Secretary of Defense - The New Yorker

He could be a pretty good Secretary of Defense.

.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 3, 2016)

Care4all said:


> Hopefully congress will not change the LAW that says a military man CAN NOT be Secretary of defense, unless he has at minimum 7 years of separation from the military.....REMEMBER, our founders thought it was CRITICAL that civilians were the heads of our national defense NOT Military....
> 
> Mattis retired 3 years ago, he needs 4 more years of separation....  it was 10 years of separation, they have reduced it to 7.
> 
> WE HAVE THESE RULES FOR A REASON....



As you know, the Dems are not likely to present disloyal opposition. They will forget that the GOP blocked Garland...and blocked dozens of other Obama appointments....and they will allow the waiver. 

They are....rightly so...more interested in moving the nation forward than they are in blocking the POTUS. 

The GOP is in charge now. They have all three branches and the Dems will allow them to operate. That's what the Dems always do. They don't act like toddlers. They know the negative consequences of opposing for the sake of opposing. 

Mathis will be Sec Def.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 3, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



No we aren't. 

Are you even remotely interested in being accurate? If so, let's try to discuss this intelligently. If not....eat a bag of dicks.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 3, 2016)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Most badass soldiers I have ever met never talk like that. They know better.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 3, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



  So we've always had muslims killing people in America?


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 3, 2016)

Kat said:


> WOW @ him. Love it.
> (don't know if I put this in the correct place)


He's known as "The Butcher Of Fallujah".


----------



## Care4all (Dec 3, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


sirhan sirhan ?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 3, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



You are EXAGGERATING the seriousness of the issue. More people are killed by Christians than Mulsims in America. Not even close.

Stop being a dupe.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 3, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



  Not from lack of trying. And tell me,how many Christians have flown jets liners into sky scrapers?
  If muslims terrorist could get a nuke into this country they damn sure would.
  Then what are you going to say? But they only did it once?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 3, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Yes. Muslim terrorists would. And that is why we have intelligence agencies and police agencies.

The fact remains...that in spite of their efforts....Muslim terrorists have been less effective at killing Americans than Christian terrorists have. Let's not over react to the threat.

Mattis is not likely to act in accordance with the famous quotes that are being attributed to him by weak, afraid nutbags. He's a veteran and is known as a thoughtful warrior. He's not going to kill people just to satiate the weird fantasies of RW Christian Americans. Too bad, so sad.

BTW...this "Christian nation" is the only one to have ever used nukes to kill people. And that was when you nutbags think we were "great". What are you going to say....we only did it twice?

Try harder.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 3, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Yeah...it's funny. You got nothing.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 3, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



  So you're excited about the pending transformation of America into France?
    And the thing you chuckle heads seem to forget....they only need to be successful once while we have to stop them 100% of the time. I dont like those odds.
    On the plus side they'll probably target a lib city like LA or NY,and there's the added bonus of dems never holding any office above dog catcher ever again.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 3, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



  LOL ..What a dumbass.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 3, 2016)

List of unsuccessful terrorist plots in the United States post-9/11 - Wikipedia


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 3, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



One. The French people are not chickenshit like you. 

Two. The French situation isn't remotely similar to the US situation. 

Three. You just outed yourself.  You would invite a nuke attack against a US city if it meant that Dems would never be elected. 

Time for you to eat that bag of dicks.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 3, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



    You're a fool.
The french are getting killed like dogs in the street.
    Stop putting words in my mouth. I said nothing of the sort.
I said at least it would happen in a city that supports your insane ideas,which would be fitting.


----------



## Kat (Dec 3, 2016)

Oh. My. Gosh. I can't believe this thread. Mattis DID say those things, but, the thread was made as a snicker of sorts, and not to be taken so seriously. 
I am sorry to those offended.  

Why so serious?


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 7, 2016)

Has anyone posted his best quote?

This is what he said about wingnut darling/piece of shit Allen West:

*“commander who has lost his moral balance or has watched too many Hollywood movies"*

 - See more at: Mattis and West Could Be in Same Chain of Command

I think I like this guy!

And with Treasury nominee Mnuchin recently working for George Soros, wingnut heads would normally be exploding, except they never really cared about George Soros, they just were good sheep doing what Sean Hannity, et al were telling them to do.


----------



## Kat (Dec 7, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> Has anyone posted his best quote?
> 
> This is what he said about wingnut darling/piece of shit Allen West:
> 
> ...





Racist!


----------



## 007 (Dec 7, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> Has anyone posted his best quote?
> 
> This is what he said about wingnut darling/piece of shit Allen West:
> 
> ...


You forget they'll all be under the watchful eye of president elect Trump.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 7, 2016)

007 said:


> watchful eye


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 7, 2016)

Kat said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone posted his best quote?
> ...


Why do you hate our military leaders?


----------



## Kat (Dec 7, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




Why do you?


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 7, 2016)

Kat said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


Me?  You're the one who called General Mattis a racist.  You shouldn't do that.  Trump might tweet at you!


----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...





LOL Since when did I ever care what anyone thought? And I did not call him a racist.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 8, 2016)

Kat said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


True.

Oh - so you were calling me a racist!  That's not nice.


----------



## Kat (Dec 8, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


----------



## Bush92 (Dec 8, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Yes our soldiers will be fighting and dying in glorious battle soon.  It will be amazing. Go Trump!


I would like to ship all the pajama boy liberal pussies to a war. At least try to make men out of them.


----------



## Bush92 (Dec 8, 2016)

Kat said:


>


No...actually it fucking sucks. But it a sense it a clarity that you have never had before.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Dec 8, 2016)

Bush92 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Yes our soldiers will be fighting and dying in glorious battle soon.  It will be amazing. Go Trump!
> ...


Then why did you vote to send our soldiers to gloriously find Valhalla instead?


----------



## Bush92 (Dec 8, 2016)

Kat said:


>


Agree with this. Always size everyone up who you deal with in life...business...community...military...etc. Beware...even your best friend will fuck you over.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Dec 8, 2016)

Kat said:


> WOW @ him. Love it.
> (don't know if I put this in the correct place)



I like this guy, best way to avoid a fight is look like you are ready to fight and win. Reagan knew it, and anybody who has stood toe to toe with a bully knows it.


----------

